# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Melosira.

## frfmfrfm

Melosira es un diatomeas céntricas. Se forma, hilos no ramificados. Las células individuales tienen la concha de diatomeas típico de dos contadores. Esto es rectangular o circular en la vista lateral, en vista circular shell. Las células contienen muchos en forma de disco o de forma un tanto irregular plastidios , por fucoxanthin son de color marrón dorado. Las células tienen un diámetro de 8 a 80 micrómetros.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Melosira





Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (16-may-2017),HUESITO (14-may-2017),Jonasino (15-may-2017),Los terrines (14-may-2017),perdiguera (15-may-2017)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros subo dos fotos con características especiales la primera lleva la medida de una célula, la segunda esta realizada en campo oscuro.





Las fotos dan a conocer las miles de formas y figuras que se desarrollan en el agua.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (16-may-2017),HUESITO (17-may-2017),Jonasino (16-may-2017),Los terrines (16-may-2017),perdiguera (17-may-2017)

----------

